

The Most Common Childbirth Practice in America Is Unnecessary and Dangerous - lbaskin
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/122532/most-common-childbirth-practice-us-unnecessary-dangerous

======
hew
Birth interventions in general tend to skew toward unnecessary and dangerous.

Unnecessary interventions due to overly zealous electronic monitoring of
"normal numbers", perverse financial incentives to turn rooms over quickly,
and callous prioritization of personal time (by some not all) doctors make
American hospital birth pretty terrifying to me.

